# Still living under one roof and spouse has no job.Tired of him being home allthe time



## roxanne4238 (Mar 20, 2013)

I filed this past July(no kids). Have had 2 court preliminaries. If its not settled by the 3rd one it goes to trial.Hes not contesting the divorce but the finances he is and is trying to get more than what hes entitled to and doesn't have an attorney and I do. Anyway,to make matters worse, hes out of work AGAIN and we're still living together. Its bad enough that I am stuck with the fianances but to have him home on all the days I'm off is making me bat-s**t crazy. Our house isn't big enough for separate quarters.I am trying of the best way to say to him that I need space.I see my attorney this week and I am going to ask if theres such a thing as "partial exclusive occupancy"I am about ready to walk but the court can still make me responsible for the bills!!!


----------

